# MBTI Clones?



## fuliajulia (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay, so I made a thing... I'm aiming at daring to suck.


----------



## Another Lost Cause (Oct 6, 2015)

I liked your ISTJ clone the best. I could definitely use one to send out into the work world so I can just be lazy and be lost in my head all day.


----------

